# Gunk around eyes



## skycheyan (Mar 13, 2006)

My little Nicky has this hard gunk that forms around his eyes that I have a hard time getting rid of it. I can pull it out but I do not want to hurt him and it comes right back. I think this is different from tear stains but I am not sure. Any suggestions how to get rid of this?


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

I think the gunk is associated with Tear stains. Jack only stains when we travel to pollen-y areas, and his gunk gets really bad then too. Lots of products can help it; I use Angel's Glow to clear it up whenever it happens. You can find threads on Angel's Glow, Angel Eyes, other products that help with staining, but just searching for them in the forum!!

Good luck


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

I wash their little faces on a regular basis with a warm washcloth and a little tearless puppy shampoo. It works wonders.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

It's best to wash the face daily and this includes around the eyes when matter collects, whether from eye stain or just general eye discharge. (like our sleep matter).. You an also use a good human eye wash to flush the eyes once or twice a day to alleviate irritation from dust and pollens. Fresh Eyes with collyrium is what I use on mine. Just a drop or two in each eye.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I use a flea comb to get Abbey's eye goobers off & then just wipe her eyes with a wet cloth. The flea comb gets it right out without smearing it.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I believe what you are talking about is called buggers







Sparkey had bad tear staining before and they have disappeared but now that he doesn't have tear stains he has the buggers. They will completely go away during his bath and once you get it wet with water I use a little soft tooth brush and it comes out. but after you clean it in the bath make sure you wipe her eyes daily or every time you see those, when they are soft. or else you probably have to wait for the next bath. sometimes I wipe his eyes with kleenex 3 or 4 times a day


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> I believe what you are talking about is called buggers
> 
> 
> 
> ...






































Buggers....? Maybe boggers..


----------



## skycheyan (Mar 13, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=175310
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you all for the tips. My husband says to leave it alone it is only bothering me but it can not be pleasant for Nicky.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=175310
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just GROSS!!!!
















Isn't "buggers" an English phrase? 

We use a flea comb, also, to take away any secretion from their eyes.







And no, do NOT just leave it alone. Your doggie's face should be cleaned daily.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=175316
> 
> 
> 
> ...










I hope I did not offend you by laughing? I just thought the word boggers was funny.
I'm sorry if I hurt ur feelings..

Andrea~


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=175323
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you all for the tips. My husband says to leave it alone it is only bothering me but it can not be pleasant for Nicky.








[/B][/QUOTE]







I hope I did not offend you by laughing? I just thought the word boggers was funny.
I'm sorry if I hurt ur feelings..

Andrea~







[/B][/QUOTE] 

Andrea!!! Hurt feelings... no way... I just think that is gross... no feelings involved honey. XOXXOXOX

NO way around it... whatever is coming from their eyes is not nice... so a gross word is ok I guess. hehehe

HUGS to you always,
Melanie


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=175310
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No I thought it was boogies!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=175316
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















You got it!!!!!!!!! That's the word I could not think of...(LOL)





















Andrea~


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

[Angie doesn't get that, but it does get dry and hard around her eye area and collects some dirt from sticking her face everywhere. I use a comb also, she's used to it by now.

other names i've heard:

morning glory

yup, eye boogers....lol


----------

